# ايآت عن الغضب او الخصومات



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

الخصومات
‎•‎	البغضة تهيج خصومات والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب. (أمثال 10: 12‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الخصام إنما يصير بالكبرياء ومع المتشاورين حكمة. (أمثال 13: 10‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	بطيء الغضب كثير الفهم. وقصير الروح معلي الحمق. (أمثال 14: 29‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط. (أمثال 15: 1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أكلة بقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة. (أمثال 15: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الرجل الغضوب يهيج الخصومة وبطيء الغضب يسكن الخصام. (أمثال 15: 18‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	إذا أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداءه أيضا يسالمونه. (أمثال 16: 7‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	رجل الأكاذيب يطلق الخصومة والنمام يفرق الأصدقاء. (أمثال 16: 28‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	البطيء الغضب خير من الجبار ومالك روحه خير ممن يأخذ مدينة. (أمثال 16: 32‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام. (أمثال 17:1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	ابتداء الخصام إطلاق الماء. فقبل تدفق المخاصمة اتركها. (أمثال 17: 14‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	محب المعصية محب الخصام. المعلي بابه يطلب الكسر. (أمثال 17: 19‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	مجد الرجل أن يبتعد عن الخصام وكل أحمق ينازع. (أمثال 20: 3‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أطرد المستهزئ فيخرج الخصام ويبطل النزاع والخزي. (أمثال 22: 10‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	ببطء الغضب يقنع الرئيس واللسان اللين يكسر العظم. (أمثال 25: 15‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	مدينة منهدمة بلا سور الرجل الذي ليس له سلطان على روحه. (أمثال 25: 28‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	كممسك أذني كلب هكذا من يتعرض لمشاجرة لا تعنيه. (أمثال 26: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	بعدم الحطب تنطفئ  النار وحيث لا نمام  يهدأ الخصام. فحم للجمر وحطب للنار هكذا‎ ‎الرجل المخاصم ‏لتهييج النزاع. (أمثال 26: 20 و21‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى. الأغبياء يعبرون فيعاقبون. (أمثال 27: 12‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الوكف المتتابع في يوم ممطر والمرأة المخاصمة سيان. (أمثال 27: 15‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الرجل الغضوب يهيج الخصام والرجل السخوط كثير المعاصي. (أمثال 29: 22‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	إن حمقت بالترفع وان تآمرت فضع يدك على فمك. لأن عصر اللبن يخرج جبنا وعصر‎ ‎الأنف يخرج دما ‏وعصر الغضب يخرج خصاما. (أمثال 30 : 32 و 33‏‎) ‎


----------

